# L1 leaking from underneath



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Afternoon all,After some advice regarding recent leak from my original L1 circa 2014.

Noticed pooling of water underneath the L1 ,seems more towards back of the machine, this is only apparent once machine is up to temp, and not massive water leakage to be fair.

Now as I've had machine nigh on 7 years im torn on wether this is fixable or I go down the purchase of a new Lever. Absolutely love the lever and would not move away from this method of coffee making. Im not afraid of having a look inside and would like to know what type of Allen key I need to pop the sides and top plates. seem to have small pins inside screws .

Questions are is this fixable and if so what's estimate cost wise to do so.

regards Paul


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Join this forum

https://www.****************/

Most are londinium users


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

You don't need an Allen key, the panels are push fit take the lid off first and then you simply pop the side panels off, you will then be able to see where the leak is coming from.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Slide a thin plastic tool or blunt knife next to the popper and twist. Covers come off easy.

Inside there pretty easy to see any leaks. Hopefully it will just need nipping

Mine needed a new pressure stat thats a big black box.

I have a new one here if you need one just cover post


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Just update on my recent dilemma.

Was contacted by Dave H (aka Coffee Chap) whom I purchased the L1 off.

To cut to the chase ,sent the machine to Dave who diagnosed a faulty part did send me pictures and didn't look good sat on top of boiler some sort of inlet box(that's as technical as I get). Dave fully serviced the L1 for me replaced any parts that were required and even delivered machine to my house in less than a week . Can't over emphasis how much this was appreciated .(as I've had to endure shit Starbucks and Costa for a week).

Thanks Dave.


----------

